# Mom keeps eating babies



## Animal Person (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a first time mom who just had 7 babies. Within the first week she has eaten 2 seemingly healthy babies both on different days. She threw one out of the nest so i took it inside and im nursing it. Every time I check on her she does everything she can to escape ( which she hasn't done before) should I take the rest of the babies out or shoud I leave them????


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 14, 2017)

I would only allow her to have them 15 minutes twice a day to nurse. 
And consider why she's acting so stressed. Is she eating them because she feels threatened? Is she young and clueless?  Sometimes they don't unlatch so get pulled out of the nest box.


----------



## Animal Person (Nov 14, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> I would only allow her to have them 15 minutes twice a day to nurse.
> And consider why she's acting so stressed. Is she eating them because she feels threatened? Is she young and clueless?  Sometimes they don't unlatch so get pulled out of the nest box.


Do you think she will still feed them if I take them out?


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 14, 2017)

Animal Person said:


> Do you think she will still feed them if I take them out?


If she has any maternal instincts she will. My does are very used to me checking and handling the kits or removing the box.  Do you think she would let you hold her if she doesn't?  
Is there any reason she's acting so threatened.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 15, 2017)

Lots of time an inexperienced doe will do better next time. My uncle told us 30 years ago that if a doe was prone to eat the young, give her a little raw hamburger on Day #30 or roughly before kindling.


----------

